# Media Manager?



## Lloxie (Jun 10, 2010)

(Copied from my journal since that was getting no responses >>)

I've been looking for a good program to help me organize all the pics (and possibly videos and flashes) that I save to my harddrive. Folders are too messy to continue doing it that way, heh. I want something that has tags, like certain sites such as Danbooru and e621 have, and preferably a rating system as well. I'd like to have categories and subcategories, too. I can find lots of things like this through Google- trouble is, most of it is online or programs for putting stuff on your website, rather than for your own personal use.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Runefox (Jun 10, 2010)

Uh.. Picasa? That'll work for the pics. Not sure about audio and video.


----------



## Lloxie (Jun 10, 2010)

....the website says its just a photo editor, not an organization program. <> Thanks though


----------



## Riv (Jun 10, 2010)

It would help to know your OS, but since you didn't say, then you probably aren't mindful of it, so you probably use Windows.

iTunes allows rating, and organization into playlists, nestable playlist folders (categories and subcategories), and you can use the description box (in file info) to enter words for individual vids that can be used to search the library. No flash support, as far as I know, but it can handle several common codecs.

EDIT:

You may also want to check out VLC player; not my favorite media player, and also not what I would call 100% stable, but it has many of the features available in itunes, and can play flv's without conversion (as well as a number of other obscure codecs).


----------



## Runefox (Jun 10, 2010)

Lloxie said:


> ....the website says its just a photo editor, not an organization program. <> Thanks though


 
It's not. It was originally just a photo gallery/organizer with rudimentary adjustment controls, but they're calling it an editor now for some reason. It does tagging and all that.


----------



## Nollix (Jun 10, 2010)

Windoze 7 has an integrated image tagging feature.


----------



## Lloxie (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, forgot to mention I've got Windows 7. ^^; Didn't even think to mention my OS hehe.... sorry about that.

But Windows 7's library thing doesn't really work too well from what I can tell. I can't even figure out how to use the tagging feature. 

As for iTunes... no way. I won't touch iTunes, for personal reasons. And in nay case I'm looking for something to organize images first and foremost, with videos and such as a secondary, optional feature. I don't even care about music as far as this goes.

What I'd really like is for a sort of offline gallery program. I'll look more into Picasa, since apparently it's not what I thought...


----------



## Lloxie (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm, well I've tried Picasa. It's not bad, but I'd still appreciate any other options anyone could list.


----------



## Lloxie (Jun 20, 2010)

....anyone?


----------



## skywire (Jun 21, 2010)

Zune's program is great for music and podcast and decent for videos and pictures but it doesn't have a tagging system like your talking about.
You can also check out Cnet.com they have a downloads section were you can find ratings and reviews for many programs for about everything you could need plus they check them all for viruses.


----------

